# Getting started...finally!



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Well sometimes is takes a small kick in the booty to get you going on something you want to do/learn. I had the idea last week from the wife to get my son (3 months) a fishing rod. Well as I do not think he will be holding it anytime soon, i got the great idea to BUILD his first rod. I made myself a roller for wrapping and drying. I still need to get a dryer motor but that is coming. 

As for his rod I am not sure where to start yet. I want to build him somethign like the little Snoopy rod we all started with. Personally I am a fan of simple band wraps, so it is just going to be picking colors (probobly a couple different shades of blue and some silver) 

What rod should I be looking for (short and probobly just for fishing panfish from the freshwater banks). Also I have an offer from a very nice member to have him help me build my first rod. Where should I start for my first rod? I am thinking about a matching rod to my sons, just a bit longer (again freshwater spinning setup 7'ish).

I will post picks of my roller setup when I get home.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok so noone has any ideas. OK can someone tell me the difference between size A and D thread?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm sure some of the guys will chime in soon, this sounds like a very worthy project!
In the meantime, I bet you would also get some good ideas (and answers to your questions) here;
http://rodbuilding.org/list.php?2

And from when I tried my hand at this (and then gave up about 15 years ago due to a complete lack of patience) I found a lot of good info, and good starter kits, at Cabelas.
If I remember correctly you can pick out the size and type of rod that you want to build, and everything you need comes in one neat package, all picked out and put together by them. 
Have Fun!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Difference in the letters when describing thread is the diameter of the thread. "A" being thinnest, "D" being thickest. A,B,C,D being progressively thicker. When wrapping decorative wraps or wrapping bass size rods, most use "A". When wrapping guides on a boat rod or Surf rod, a lot of guys will use "D". "A" is generally used for underwraps when needed as well. The builder that offered to help you has different threads I am sure he will let you examine. Once you get your hands on the components, a lot of questions will be answered. 

Mudhole has some affordable blanks for what you are looking to do. Do a google search for them and you will find them pretty easily.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

kingfeeder is spot on with recommending mudhole ,they offer all-in-one kits that will help take the guess work out of a build ,WARNING rod building is addictive, there is no 12 step program,and understanding wives are a must!!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

My wife is not understanding, but it tolarant of me 

I prob need to buy a book or something to learn more. Never heard of underwraps, but that is not saying much! I didn't even know you could build your own rods until I got on this site a couple years ago!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tom Kirkman wrote a book titled, "Rod-Building Guide: Fly, Spinning, Casting, Trolling" that is a GREAT resource to start with. He also maintains a website that has a wonderful library of articles, most taken straight from his magazine. Do a google search for rodbuilding and I am sure you will find the site. You will spend hours poking around that forum. There are plenty of free videos available on Mudhole's site and youtube to help with questions as well. Like it was mentioned already, be careful... rod building is a slippery slope. 

You have seen underwraps.... Ever seen thread wrapped on a rod blank UNDER the guide? A different color, to accent the wraps as well as protect the rod?


----------

